# FMC 2020 Competition Deadline?



## merlinhimself (Nov 4, 2019)

I couldnt find any info on it online. Anyone know any more about it?


----------



## merlinhimself (Nov 6, 2019)

For anyone who may be interested






Film Music Contest







www.fmcontest.com





I wrote to them asking and they responded saying they havent put any deadlines up yet, but it will roughly be march 2020 for the deadline


----------



## andreivorsa (Nov 6, 2019)

merlinhimself said:


> For anyone who may be interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information!


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 6, 2019)

They told me March also.


----------



## VHCMusic (Nov 7, 2019)

Where could we download the video? I just read they were talking about the video but didn't find it.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 7, 2019)

you have to pay the entry fee first. then they will provide you the link to the video


----------



## VHCMusic (Nov 7, 2019)

Yes thanks! I just read it after asking heheh.


----------



## wsuryn (Nov 12, 2019)

andreivorsa said:


> Thanks for the information!


Did anyone here download the movie? I did, it is a 4:28 piece that says almost nothing compared to its description, like something taken out of context. I found on Youtube the trailer for the real movie, it is not only longer (a trailer, can you imagine?) but it also says way more. I sent a few questions to organizers and wait for an answer.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 12, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know. Please keep us posted. If its not the real film and some dumbed down version...then it may be more like a trailer music contest.


----------



## VHCMusic (Nov 19, 2019)

wsuryn said:


> Did anyone here download the movie? I did, it is a 4:28 piece that says almost nothing compared to its description, like something taken out of context. I found on Youtube the trailer for the real movie, it is not only longer (a trailer, can you imagine?) but it also says way more. I sent a few questions to organizers and wait for an answer.


Hi! Did you get more information? I´m interested in composing a submission to this contest, but its my first time with it, and I would love to know if they told you more! Thanks man!


----------



## JF7 (Nov 19, 2019)

Competition deadline is in March 2020; I contacted the organisers myself 😉


----------



## Vlado Zeleznak (Nov 29, 2019)

*On behalf of the FMC team, I would like to answer some questions I could see here about FMC 2020.

I can confirm for you that the deadline to enter FMC 2020 is 1.3 2020. 

Regarding the Kerama Blue category and post from wsuryn our FMC registration team already answered to him.

Contestants are scoring music for the edited version of the awarded short film Kerama Blue, thanks to our Japanese film partners- OCVB Okinawa Film Office which gave us the official permission and gave us the rights. They are mentioned at the beginning of our Kerama Blue edited version.

Trailers for the film Kerama Blue are the official promo video materials of the OCVB Okinawa Film office they have nothing to do with our contest.

In the last edition of our contest, we allowed entering films or music for FMC without duration limits. It was very difficult for our jury members to watch and listen to entries sometimes 1hour long.

For this edition of the FMC 2020, we limited duration for every category. Members of our prestigious international jury together with the chairman of the jury Vlado Meller (currently 4 his projects nominated for The 2020 GRAMMY Awards) can´t wait to hear your creative compositions.

For those of you interested to enter FMC 2020 read carefully rules of the contest.

In the case of any questions do not hesitate to use our official channels and contact our FMC-Registration Team on FMC website. They are ready to answer your questions, help and assist you.

Vlado 
Director: FMC-Film Music Contest*


----------



## Dewdman42 (Nov 29, 2019)

So how long is the actual film edit being used for the competition?


----------



## JF7 (Dec 1, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> So how long is the actual film edit being used for the competition?


Once you register you have access to the film. This is, more or less, 5 minute long 😉


----------



## Krayh (Dec 22, 2019)

A bit off topic but I saw you have to pay registration fees of 34 euros per entry...thats a nice business!


----------



## JF7 (Dec 22, 2019)

Krayh said:


> A bit off topic but I saw you have to pay registration fees of 34 euros per entry...thats a nice business!


Yes you have to but don't know any other festival that doesn't.. guess there's costs to run these competitions; licence fees for the film provided etc etc.. but yes it is a business in the end of the day 😉


----------

